# Boas > Anacondas >  Anacondas as pets?

## jbo901

While I was at the pet store, I saw that they had green Anacondas for sale. I didnt know you could keep an Anaconda, probably because I havent heard of anyone doing it. 
Not that I want one, but I am curious- Do they do well in captivity?

----------


## snake_lady83

It would be a huge challenge to keep an anaconda, because they're huge snakes.  And because they get so large they're known for not being very friendly.  You would have to dedicate a whole room (a large one) to actually keep one.  If you're interested in keeping a lg. snake I would suggest a boa constrictor or a burmese python (which grow to an impresive size also but not as big).

----------


## Smulkin

Shelby has a few.  She's likely to chime in here after she gets off work.


In the meantime have a peek at our Anaconda forum (I'll move this thread there too)

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/f...splay.php?f=78

----------


## JLC

> Shelby has a few. She's likely to chime in here after she gets off work.
> 
> 
> In the meantime have a peek at our Anaconda forum (I'll move this thread there too)
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/f...splay.php?f=78


Well, to clarify...Shelby has yellow 'condas....which do not get anywhere near as big as a green.  And even the greens, if you get a male, do not get to super-gigantic sizes.   But ANY anaconda can still get pretty big and requires more specialized care than the more common snakes in the pet trade.  Not for the novice keeper, I believe.

----------


## Smulkin

> Well, to clarify...Shelby has yellow 'condas....which do not get anywhere near as big as a green.  And even the greens, if you get a male, do not get to super-gigantic sizes.   But ANY anaconda can still get pretty big and requires more specialized care than the more common snakes in the pet trade.  Not for the novice keeper, I believe.



Just can't stay off my toes, can ya?

 :Wink:

----------


## JLC

> Just can't stay off my toes, can ya?


 :Halo and Horns:  I told ya...they're mighty fine toes!

----------


## jbo901

I was just curious if they did well in captivity, my Ball Python is enough for me :Smile:  .

----------


## cueball

> I was just curious if they did well in captivity.


If you get a captive born or very young wild caught anaconda they will usually do well. Older wild caught anacondas can be very difficult to get to do well in captivity. When I used to keep them the babies did equally as well regardless of being wild or captive born. If you study and respect them green anacondas can make very interesting pets.

----------


## Vomitore

They are cool snakes but you do have to have a large room, and I'd suggest IF someone who was experienced to get one then I'd suggest using a 2-man team on a large one. Just to be safe.

----------


## Shelby

Both green and yellow annies do well in captivity if they are CBB. Babies can be hard to start feeding, but once they are established well, they are hardy animals. Being water snakes they require a large soaking tub, but other than that the keeping isn't much different from a burmese python. They generally are not as laid back as a burm, but they can be quite calm.

Male green annies average 8-10' in length, so a 6' boaphile cage would be adequate, you would not need a room sized enclosure.  :Smile:

----------


## stangs13

I gotta buddie that keeps several condas. Greens and yellows. And LOTS of retics and alot of balls, he said his favorite snake is still the greeen anacondas. I have grown a love for them...I LUB giant constrictors......They can ....belevive it or not become picky eaters!! He has an anery green annie that is just now taking food. Ill pull his site up. :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## stangs13

Read his site!

http://web.mac.com/anaconda_guy/iWeb/News/Home.html 


He will be getting a new one soon..... :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## uro1001

annies make great pets for the  advanced  keeper and are nothing like burms which are easy to keep aside from size(this isnt pointed at anyone but i hate it when some one says  "should i get an anaconda or a burm?"). i own 2,both greens male and female breeding pair when they are older(male-9ft fem-13ft) at our shop(not for sale) .  yellows and greens they are both the same(basicly) greens can stay as little as 9ft to 25(rare) and yellows can go from 6-15 ft(i have seen a fem yellow this size but its large and somewhat rare) all care requirements are the same. now back to topic with the right keeper they do great in captivity  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Do you have any pictures of your greens? Someday I want to add a male green to my collection.. I have always loved E. murinus.

----------


## uro1001

sure ill be back at the shop tomorrow and seen if they want to be friendly today lol :Smile:

----------


## Cady

I just wanted to add my two cents. Contrary to belief condas do not need full room enclosures, nor do they need huge soaking tubs. They are however only for the advanced snake owner. They require very high levels of humidity and have a reputation of being very picky eaters. These snakes are also very dangerous and can not be trusted under any circumstances. All of our condas are as docile as a puppy dog, but ben and I never risk handling them alone.


They thrive in a captive environment if in the hands of good owners.

----------


## Shelby

> nor do they need huge soaking tubs.


So do you not have tubs large enough for them to soak in? My younger two soak a lot, but the older one only occasionally crawls into his tub.

----------


## Ben_Renick

No, we don't have huge tubs for them to soak in.  I spoke to Kelly Haller about this a long time ago, they aren't needed like most people think.  As long as you can keep up the humidity in the cage, they do absolutly fine. :Snake:  


Ben R.

----------


## Shelby

Very interesting. There aren't many conda keepers out there, so there aren't as many people for me to learn from.

----------

